# 55 Gallon vivarium redo #3



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

This is the 3rd time I've redone this tank. I hope it'll last for a little while before I redo it agian. 

It houses 4 galacs.
































































I am trying some clay based substrate mix I made. I hope it works out well. I cant wait for this to grow in a bit. The plants are a bit out of place but I feel like I need some different stuff. Either that or all the same plants. We'll see. 

I hope you enjoy!

Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## jgtech (Oct 11, 2008)

NickBoudin said:


> This is the 3rd time I've redone this tank. I hope it'll last for a little while before I redo it agian.


What happened to the tank before that you had to redo it?


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Nothing. I just wanted to spruce it up!


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks great Nick , I bet even better in person .


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks jpg! Glad you like it!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool, what kinda background is that, how did you hinge the screen, and which clay recipe did you use?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice! Personally I'd like to see/hear more about your terrarium lid! Did you make that or is that a retail item?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice, any reason why you keep redoing it?


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

looks awesome. that center brom is sweet


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

The first time was because the paludarium design wasnt working out well for me. The next time was turning it from a paludarium into a regular viv, and then now I just wanted to make the regular viv a little more improved from what I learned building smaller vivs.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

melas said:


> Nice! Personally I'd like to see/hear more about your terrarium lid! Did you make that or is that a retail item?


I'll second that ... it looks very interesting.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

The top is a peice of 1/4 plate glass cut to fit, with sanded edges. It has a 1/2 inch hole for a misting nozzel in the middle 1 inch away from the front edge. Infront of those I have 2 peices of window screen that are about 2 inches wide, with some white PVC cabinet handles screwed on.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

NickBoudin said:


> The top is a peice of 1/4 plate glass cut to fit, with sanded edges. It has a 1/2 inch hole for a misting nozzel in the middle 1 inch away from the front edge. Infront of those I have 2 peices of window screen that are about 2 inches wide, with some white PVC cabinet handles screwed on.


This is probably a strange request but . . . can we get some shots of that? I'm still very intrigued. Thanks!


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Is there a hinge between the glass and screen or just a tight fit ?


----------

